# New CAAD 8 105



## bgmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

Just got my first road bike 2012 CAAD 8 105.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.expeditionportal.com/msc...ad/this thread is useless without pichers.jpg


----------



## bgmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

I like that when my camera charges I will post some


----------



## bgmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

pic of the new bike. hope it shows.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats a nice bike. 

I like those reflectors.


----------



## bgmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

Got to have them on the navy base


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

bgmiller said:


> Got to have them on the navy base


Thanks for your service!

Bike looks great. I really like the way they dressed up the CAAD 8's this year. They look better now than when I bought my CAAD 8 over 6 years ago!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

when I was stationed in Sasebo Japan, it was required we had to have a bell on the bike if we went off base. pimped out bike with a bell. lol.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

bgmiller said:


> Got to have them on the navy base


Great looking bike. 

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## bgmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

Got my bell too


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice bike. Grainy pic....FAIL!


----------



## bgmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

Taken from my ipad.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

where are you stationed? i haven't been hounded yet for no reflectors, I'm on NAF Atsugi....


----------



## bgmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

Stationed in Yoko I got hounded a few times for not havingbthem on my MTB.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

damn why are they so strict over there? o've heard of nothing by horror stories


----------



## bgmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

They are strict here for some things and then other things they seem not to care


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just bought that same bike about 2 weeks ago, already have spent about $700 on accessiories and stuff, Who knew that this would become a really expensive way to loose weight lol But i love it!


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Switchblade906 said:


> I just bought that same bike about 2 weeks ago, already have spent about $700 on accessiories and stuff, Who knew that this would become a really expensive way to loose weight lol But i love it!


You might've been better off with a CAAD10 to begin with.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lil Dale said:


> You might've been better off with a CAAD10 to begin with.


And you say that why? The carbon fork? To spend an extra $300 dollars and have to wait 6 weeks to get it, ill pass.....

I ride the bike for weight loss around the neighborhood and will occasionally take it to some of the paved bike trails but thats it, ill never get into racing.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

No, you just clarified it, originally it sounded as if you bought the 8 and then you spent $700 on top of that to make it lighter, hence my comment that you'd been better off getting the lighter 10 to begin with!


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh ok, lol sorry about that. Misunderstanding. I spend around $700 with new pedals, shoes, a Garmin edge 500, 3 pairs of cycling shorts, bottle racks, and bottles.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

@bgmiller- know anyone in yoko that might wanna buy my synapse carbon?! I test road the super six and I can't get it out of my head!!! Hahahaha


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

For a first road bike that's a great choice. Congrats!


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I figured it will be a great bike to learn on and if I really get into cycling I'll save up for a supersix. But that will be way in the future.


----------



## 87rocket (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet bike I road te exact same setup today and loved it.


----------

